# London Auction was my first



## Scotmando

*What a haul! I got a little caught up in the excitement.*
I got there at 11:00am and I had a good go around the tables to see what I was really interested in; african cichlids and plants 
And Ok, I got some guppies, but they're really beautiful!

Check out my list of buys below:

xystichchromis 'day glow' Lake Nyambo? x6
lamp. brichardi daffodils x5
miliro red F1 x 2
cyprichromis leptosoma x7 LOVE THESE!!!
metriclima grashakei x5
Juli malerieri x2
labeotropheus trewavasae x 6(3m3f)

Pleco long/short fin breeding pair & albino baby

long fin cherry barbs x4

Moscow firetail guppies x3(1m2f) 
guppies full body platinum x3(1m2f) gorgeous!

koi Angela x8 
gold angels x5
smoky angels x8
silver angels x8

Saggittaria subulata 
vall 
Java fern 
java moss
bolbitis 
crypt gruffithii
pellia
GREEN ROTALA
cardinal plant
glossistigma $2.00 !!!
the biggest Madagascar plant about 20" leaves and flowering !!!

cherry shrimp x12

BAG of heaters for $8 !!!
Filter
test kits & assort solutions $2 ! 
small driftwood

driftwood, long piece I forgot it there!!!! if you read this & find it pm me

*I'm definetly going to the Hamilton auction on Oct 2, 2011 *

Hamilton & District Aquarium Society SHOW & AUCTION
Royal Canadian Legion Branch 55
179 Hamilton St N
Waterdown, Ontario

It is above Burlington near Highway 5 and 6

Love this hobby!


----------



## Will

That's quite the haul man. I'll be watching out for you in Waterdown! 
FYI there won't be many africans in comparison I'm sure of that.

Love that the Hamilton Club has their auction just five minutes from my house.


----------



## Pamelajo

That is quite the haul.



Will Hayward said:


> Love that the Hamilton Club has their auction just five minutes from my house.


That is quite convenient!!


----------



## Will

Pamelajo said:


> That is quite convenient!!


For one day a year, Hahaha. If only the club meetings were as close.


----------



## Pamelajo

Do you go to the regular meetings? I have been to a few last year, but it does not always work with my schedule at work.


----------



## Will

Not regularly no. It isn't convinient to get there from where I am.


----------



## Scotmando

i also got some falcultas giranduras ?? looked it up on google & nothing! Any Idea? they look like big long guppies. I'd really like to know.


----------



## Will

Are you sure the spelling is correct? Did the auctioneer say anything about them?

That's one thing I like about the guys at the Hamilton Auction, for the rare species, the auctioneer will often give some info about the fish, or ask someone to say a few words about it. They've also seemed to really try to sell each item that is worothy of it, generate more bids and interest mroe bidders. Haven't been to the London Auction, but didn't quite feel it happened at the Waterloo auction.


----------



## Pamelajo

http://www.google.ca/search?q=killi...bOurq0gG1h8TxDw&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1668&bih=879
Does this look like them?


----------



## Scotmando

it seems to be a livebearer with a gi-normous gonopodium. I googled gonopodium and came up with Gambusia, which looks pretty close. It was on table two early in the auction so I was still a bit excited and thought they where some african cichlid! 

I don't know how to attach a pic.


----------



## fishclubgirl

Try giradinus falcatus, a rarer livebearer that I'm not sure why they're rare. They're easy to keep and seem to be fairly prolific.


----------



## Will

Scot, I upload my pics to www.imageshack.us and take the "Direct image link" and post it here using the icon with the sun and mountains on it.


----------



## Scotmando

it seems to be a livebearer with a gi-normous gonopodium. I googled gonopodium and came up with Gambusia, which looks pretty close. It was on table two early in the auction so I was still a bit excited and thought they where some african cichlid! 

here's the pic


----------



## Pamelajo

fishclubgirl said:


> Try giradinus falcatus, a rarer livebearer that I'm not sure why they're rare. They're easy to keep and seem to be fairly prolific.


I knew it sounded familiar, but kept thinking killis.


----------



## Will

fishclubgirl said:


> Try giradinus falcatus, a rarer livebearer that I'm not sure why they're rare. They're easy to keep and seem to be fairly prolific.


Probably because they are too simple to breed, and they have no colour or anything going for them, except that ginormous gonopodium.

Not rare because they are desired, but the opposite. Probably a great fish for some fishclub member looking to earn breeder points.


----------



## Scotmando

That must be it! on the bag fron the London Auction it was Falcultas Girardanus. they reversed it and spelt it wrong. Googles pretty good with odd spelling but this one stumped Google!

I'll probably have a million of these in a month! let me know if you want any girardinus falcatus

Thanks Pamelajo and Will


----------



## Will

Thank fishclubgirl!


----------



## Scotmando

Newbie to the forum thing!

OH AND THANKS FISHCLUBGIRL TOO!


----------



## Scotmando

The London Auction was cool. Anyone else partake? I was the guy with the orange hat!

When I was in my teens I had about 10 aquariums. Mostly planted, oscars, breeding Tetras, gouramis, kribensis, guppies and a few more. 

Always missed it, too busy. Now's the time again.


----------



## bob123

Hi; Sorry to let you know the black guppies with red tails are not Moscows, and the Koi angels were actually blushing angels from what I saw.


----------

